# 2011 F5 Team?



## BenHC (Aug 22, 2010)

Super Dave,

With the Garmin team and Felt agreeing not to extend their contract, will the 2011 line still feature the team models? Though there are several pictures of the 2011 F5 team edition on several LBS websites (as well as these forums), as you well know, they are not on the Felt website. I called a couple LBSs and while one guy said that last he heard the team edition is supposed to be available in early October, another guy said he's not even sure they will be made. Still another shop said that there were plans for a team edition in October and a limited special edition in January. There is a lot of speculation out there, can you clear this matter up for us?

If the team edition will not be released I will go ahead and order the normal F5 from my LBS as soon as I hear back. Great bike, can't wait to take it out for a ride. 

Thanks Dave


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

Actually it is on Felt's Website, it's just not on the US version for some reason. But yes the team bike will be made, SuperDave already stated that 3 sizes already arrived in the US, 56, 58, and 60. I placed an order for mine in July for a 54. Dave said it should be shipped after interbike week.

http://www.feltbicycles.com/International/2011/Road/F-Series/F5 Team.aspx


----------



## BenHC (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks Pumaking, I'll see if my LBS can order one for me. It's a handsome looking bike and I prefer the Shimano 105 to the FSA crank.


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

MSRP is $2299, and comes with upgraded parts like 3T components, crank etc. Better place an order asap cause they're gonna be hard to get.

I actually got mine for less than the F5


----------

